# Singer versus Brother



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay, now let me know what you think? Is Singer a superior machine due to its wisdom or can I get by with a Brother with 110 functions for the same price? I have used a bottom of the line Brother for years, and it has done okay, but I never expected much. I really would like a new machine that would help cut the time and make life easier. They even have a Brother Serger for $200? Costco.com is my source so far, I love Costco, usually are pretty good about only carrying quality products.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Singer was just bought by (Viking, i think) and now Joann's is carrying Singers. I think the new owners will greatly improve the brand to its original workhorse abilities. 

I always bought 'off the shelf' machines until we finally got one from a dealer and I will never go back to the other way. At a sewing machine dealer- I can try out the machines. They KNOW machines and what they will do-not do. I didn't pay that much more from off the shelf price either. I got a year's cleaning/repairs with my new serger and free classes to boot. When I have a question, I just call the dealer and ask away. 

As for which machine- I think that is a personal preference. I thought brother and singer were owned by the same people for a long time anyway.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a High end dealer bought Brother (NX 600) due to various circumstances and it sews very nicely.

But I swear by my Janomes's (who makes Kenmore's at Sears. If the serial numbers start with 385)

And I don't have anything to do with modern Singers.

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Any machine less than $200 is going to be pretty similar to any other, regardless of brand names. 
Singer today is _not_ what it was 30 years ago...


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

ErinP said:


> Any machine less than $200 is going to be pretty similar to any other, regardless of brand names.
> Singer today is _not_ what it was 30 years ago...



Erin was so spot on with this that I just HAD TO REPEAT IT! :goodjob:

My Mom had a Brother CS6000 which is very similar to all of the computerized $200 or so Brother sewing machines. First of all, these are NOT full sized sewing machines. They are 3/4 size and only weigh about 10 or 11 pounds. If you want a travel machine that is light and compact- great, but if you are lookiong for a machine to handle bulkier or larger items- not so great. It bounced all over the table when she tried to sew faster. Overall, the machine was VERY value engineered. She sold it within a few months of getting it. 

______________________

_Jenny_


----------



## catmccall (Jan 13, 2009)

You couldn't pay me to sew on any of the "plastic wonders" available today, especially the computer-driven ones! 

The all metal vintage Singer machines are widely available used (sometimes nearly new!) for way less than you'll pay for a cheap modern machine and they'll last *forever.* Not only are they built stout, they are very simple to adjust/oil/repair and come with various attachments to do anything you can do with a modern machine. Well, except embroidery, I suppose. 

Buttonholes? My buttonhole attachment makes a better keyhole buttonhole than my modern Brother ever made - tight and perfect every time.

If you need built-in fancy stitches, look at the 401 or 500 (one of my favorites for looks, also known as the Rocketeer, and I wish I had one!) If you're looking for basic straight stitching but want options for fancy stitches, the 403 is a great machine - straight stitching with cams for fancy stitches. If straight stitching is all you need, I recommend the 201 or 15-9 which were very popular Singer models.

I've seen all of the above machines in thrift stores and bought a few myself, sometimes for as little as $10.00 *with* a cabinet.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, I definitely would like to get something that would handle heavier jobs. For instance my daughter's really cool "horse" lung bag strap just got pulled off and all it needs is to have the strap sewed back on, but there is no way my machine will go through that. 

Interestingly my girlfriend works at Joann's for Viking I think? She said if no one else wants a machine in her family she will buy her one a year special (40% off) for me!! I like the idea of going in and trying the machine and lessons would be wonderful!! I am just afraid to see the prices, but I will have to go look!!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

As much as I love some of the classic Singers, they aren't the only game in town as far as well made vintage machines. I have two, classic Kenmores (158.1050 and 158.1573) that I absolutely LOVE. 

You are oh-sew right about the Singer slant-o-matics having plenty of decorative stitches. I was doing some testing and sample stitches just the other day on a 401 that I've been refurbishing. 










If you are interested in learning more about the 401, these articles on my blog might be helpful:

Refurbishing The Singer 401

And 

Singer 401, 403 and 404 Slant-o-matic Reviews


----------



## catmccall (Jan 13, 2009)

My Singer 403 handles horse sewing with no problems. The 15-91 is reputed to be good for heavy sewing, but I haven't tried it out yet, so won't swear to it.

I only spoke of the vintage Singers because I don't have any experience with the other brands, but I do know that they are almost universally well-loved ;-)


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Although the Singer slant needle machines such as the 403 (401, 404, 500 & 503) will handle heavier jobs just fine, I prefer the vertical needle machines with the vertical hook orientation when it comes to heavier sewing. 

Here is the 401 that I just finished refurbishing sewing on several layers of heavy denim:


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

No she does not carry her lung around?? Wow!!! Look at that, I definitely need to think about this for a month or two, maybe I could get one of each, okay, somebody slap me!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

lol I read it as "lunge bag" since we were talking horses. I wasn't entirely sure what a lunge bag was, but it might be the bag where she keeps her line. 

BTW, I sewed some decorative beading on a nylon halter with my 15-91.


----------



## catmccall (Jan 13, 2009)

I read lunge bag, too, and assumed it held her lunge line and such ;-)


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have 3 old Singers but would not buy a new one. I have a treadle, featherlight and '49 brown (can't remember #). I do sew! Walking foot on the '49 is great for quilting. My sister had a newer machine and went and bought an old Singer that she loves.


----------

